
Ruby 2.4.1 Released - kyledrake
https://www.ruby-lang.org/en/news/2017/03/22/ruby-2-4-1-released/
======
akanet
I (and others) are upset at Ruby's normally great messaging being totally
absent here. As a lay user of Ruby, I have no idea what changed in this
release.

~~~
eyko
Well, they did say "TEENY" so I just take it as "nothing changed, some bugs
were fixed, etc". They also link to the list of commits, and looking at that
list you can see a lot of bug fixes (leaks, race conditions... etc),
improvements (number precision, better docs)...

~~~
fbernier
That's no excuse for a proper changelog. What if you were affected by one of
these bug that got fixed?

------
rubyn00bie
Are there any notable changes?

The changelog, which points to the commit log, is pretty atrocious to read
through and the commits themselves are not very descriptive.

~~~
petercooper
I'm still only a little way into analyzing it, but here's what I wrote for my
own summary so far:

Along with the usual tweaks, Onigmo has been updated (and now supports a new
operator), OpenSSL (2.0.2 to 2.0.3), RubyGems (2.6.8 to 2.6.10), a race
between read and close has been fixed, fixing including multiple proc blocks
as literal hash values, and more.

I'm particularly interested to work out what the new 'absent operator' in
regexes is for and am studying it now:
[https://github.com/k-takata/Onigmo/issues/82](https://github.com/k-takata/Onigmo/issues/82)

~~~
rubyn00bie
That's yuge! (about the absent operator) very, very cool too bad it wasn't on
the release page I think this would be getting more up votes.

~~~
petercooper
[https://medium.com/rubyinside/ruby-2-4-1-released-whats-
chan...](https://medium.com/rubyinside/ruby-2-4-1-released-whats-changed-
fa83346c93f3) for more. Am now working on the absent operator post..!

~~~
petercooper
And I've done that as well now: [https://medium.com/rubyinside/the-new-absent-
operator-in-rub...](https://medium.com/rubyinside/the-new-absent-operator-in-
ruby-s-regular-expressions-7c3ef6cd0b99#.ojki501p9)

Now to sleep..!

------
hartator
Congrats on the Ruby team. It's mostly bug fixes and some performance
improvements. I love this kind of releases.

~~~
rurban
You are seriously congratulating the sloppy "see the commit log for changes".
I've never seen a release announcement worse than that. Not even a one
paragraph summary. A shame

